# Company Policies...Does your company have policies??



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

WHY SHOULD I WRITE POLICY FOR MY COMPANY?????????

That was a question asked to me....the simple answer is...
Because you need them...
How many times have you heard, 
I'm sorry but it's our company's policy...or "Our store policy won't allow that"??? 

Policy is how you are beat up iwth "chargebacks"...it their policy to take your hard earned money 6 months down the road....

That said our company has several policies that are included in our employee traing manuals...
So for today let's discuss as a group...property preservation service providers...
What policies should we have to protect ourselves?????
Once we decide that, we can discuss how to get them into the contracts we sign.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Just a couple of quick ones.
1. Once the work is properly completed and paid for, our company does not accept chargebacks. In the event of a chargeback we REQUIRE written proof from your client as to the reason of the chargeback. Lacking written proof will constitute a breach of agreement and ALL LEGAL actions permitted under law will be exercised up to and including possible criminal charges.

2. Any payment received for work that is beyond what is allowable in the original contract will be considered breach of contract. At that time ALL invoices are payable IN FULL IMMEDIATLEY and we retain the right to place a lien on the property.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Just a couple of quick ones.
> 1. Once the work is properly completed and paid for, our company does not accept chargebacks. In the event of a chargeback we REQUIRE written proof from your client as to the reason of the chargeback. Lacking written proof will constitute a breach of agreement and ALL LEGAL actions permitted under law will be exercised up to and including possible criminal charges.
> 
> 2. Any payment received for work that is beyond what is allowable in the original contract will be considered breach of contract. At that time ALL invoices are payable IN FULL IMMEDIATLEY and we retain the right to place a lien on the property.


 
GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you do not mind I'm going to share these on another site...EXCELLANT brm....thanks for the input!!!


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

no problem thanks.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Just a couple of quick ones.
> 1. Once the work is properly completed and paid for, our company does not accept chargebacks. In the event of a chargeback we REQUIRE written proof from your client as to the reason of the chargeback. Lacking written proof will constitute a breach of agreement and ALL LEGAL actions permitted under law will be exercised up to and including possible criminal charges.
> 
> 2. Any payment received for work that is beyond what is allowable in the original contract will be considered breach of contract. At that time ALL invoices are payable IN FULL IMMEDIATLEY and we retain the right to place a lien on the property.




OUCH 

DAMM SAMM 


I love it that got copied and pasted into my std disclaimer files 

Im saving it as GFYS ( GO F YOURSELF ) 


Oww im wincing LOL


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rules for Women Employees After ten hours in office, they may spend the remaining time reading the bible or other good books. They may take one evening per week for courting proposes or two evenings to attend church regularly. Women who marry or engage in unseemly conduct will be dismissed. Every woman should lay aside, from each pay, a goodly some for their benefit during their declining years, so that they will not become a burden to society. Any woman who smokes, uses liquor in any form, frequents pool or public halls or wears risque fashions will give good reason to suspect their worth, intention, integrity, and honesty. When in the presence of others, refrain from onions, garlic and other spicy foods.Perfumes, powders and hair dyes are a distraction and are strictly forbidden. Be cheerful in your conduct and conversation. Refrain from being loud or boisterous. Do not call on a gentleman except in the course of business matters. Always refer to a Gentleman as “Sir” or “Mr…..”Never sit with your legs crossed, except at the ankles if necessary for comfort or habit. If you wish more tea or coffee, place your spoon in your saucer. Avoid, if possible, coughing or sneezing while seated, and certainly not in the presence of others, which reveals a lack of politeness and good breeding. Absences due to illness, death or patriotic matters are to occur with discretion and should be made up on Sundays or holidays.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Rules for Women Employees After ten hours in office, they may spend the remaining time reading the bible or other good books. They may take one evening per week for courting proposes or two evenings to attend church regularly. Women who marry or engage in unseemly conduct will be dismissed. Every woman should lay aside, from each pay, a goodly some for their benefit during their declining years, so that they will not become a burden to society. Any woman who smokes, uses liquor in any form, frequents pool or public halls or wears risque fashions will give good reason to suspect their worth, intention, integrity, and honesty. When in the presence of others, refrain from onions, garlic and other spicy foods.Perfumes, powders and hair dyes are a distraction and are strictly forbidden. Be cheerful in your conduct and conversation. Refrain from being loud or boisterous. Do not call on a gentleman except in the course of business matters. Always refer to a Gentleman as “Sir” or “Mr…..”Never sit with your legs crossed, except at the ankles if necessary for comfort or habit. If you wish more tea or coffee, place your spoon in your saucer. Avoid, if possible, coughing or sneezing while seated, and certainly not in the presence of others, which reveals a lack of politeness and good breeding. Absences due to illness, death or patriotic matters are to occur with discretion and should be made up on Sundays or holidays.


This is a GREAT start to the weekend!!!!!!
Your wife WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUVS you huh????!!!!!
Good stuff dude!!!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX keep an eye out for red points of light on your chest and head MY GF just read this


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like maybe we should update a few things in our handbook...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

depends on the policies but t ey dont hold up sometimes. As we all know empl;oyees like to push hte limits. I turn my phone of at 5 PM to have a seperation of work and home lifes. I had had an employee not call in for 3 days and then all of a sudden wonder if they had a job. Yes but nest time NO. It happened again and he was fired. I called the state unemployment office and asked if thetre awas astatuate or rule i had to follow to consider when this happens again. NO was the answer. I asked the state employee ( WORTHLESS) how this could be determied. I can't answer that was the reply. WHAT A CLUSTER I thought !! So I had all new employees sign a contract that it was THEIR duty to call in BEFORE 5 and leaving messages or texts did NOT count !! Newest clown doesnot call in for 4 days AFTER I CALLED him and said we had work the next day. HE was fired and I disputed his unemployment claim. He was denied benefits and then he tells me "if I had not spent the money I would have paid it back to the state" YHEA RIGHT. HE disputed the ruiling and gets benefits WHat a joke even after I sent the signed copy of the contract to the person reviewing t he case. 

I am STILL FLOORED that after 5 days of not calling in he was to be considered to have a job, after signing the contract to the contrarywhat a bunch of BULL


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If a company informs employees in writing of "no call no show" policies...they hold up....


----------

